# glass block wall



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

Im replacing my stairway rails with glass block walls but the manufacturer only shows two differnet methods of install , 1 is to use plastic rails and then use clear caulk , the other is to use morter like bricks. I didnt want the first method so i tried the morter sytem but i do not like it , the morter is crumbly and i dont like the color basic white . i was wondering if i could use regular tile grout then i can pick from diffferent colors, i want it to match my paint some sort of green olive color .. is there any known reson not to use tile grout. i can ony think of it being to hard not to allow expansion if there is any .


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Grout does not have the compressive strength needed to support the blocks. Use the material you are supposed to use. But this mortar can be colored to anything you want. A liquid or powdered cement coloring can be used.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

hmmm ok, ill try mixing another batch but it seemed like it was kind of crumbly and weaker compared to tile grout that ive use before a few times. . my walls are going to be faitly short anyways so maybe im overthinking it. 
thanks...


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

I think im going to try digging out some of the morter like 1/2inch all the way around and then using tile grout , ill have the morter in the middle for strenght and then tile grout for looks .... doing 1 side at a time ,, atleast i can try it before doing the other wall to see how it works.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've seen glass block finished off with Corian instead of mortar or grout. Looked beautiful. Not sure what was involved. You might do a search? I imagine this is an expensive approach though.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't believe you didn't go with the silicone system. I've seen some stunning results using the products from Corning. (including my own)


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

HandyPete said:


> I can't believe you didn't go with the silicone system. I've seen some stunning results using the products from Corning. (including my own)


 
well i chose this way because it was cheaper than the silicon method and i was going for a certain look and the next wall lbe more than double this one so money was a concern . i do like the results so far i dug out some of the morter filled with grout it seems to be solid . now i need to finish the wall skimming and painting .


----------



## mayhem69 (Aug 1, 2008)

looks nice! I am thinking about putting a knee wall in my bathroom next to the toilet with glass block. Anyone ever see the plastic kinds? THey look pretty nice and are alot cheaper.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've done both methods before and the bigger the area of glass blocks the more flimsy it is. I was not impressed with the silicone method and tore the wall down and scraped all the silicone off and used the morter method. It was 10 times stronger than the silicone. The silicone way was really easy to do and looked nice but was weak and I worried that someone might lean on it and the wall come tumbling down.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

i never did post my finished pic .


----------



## GB Greg (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks great. For the record, you can build with the recommended Type "S" masonry mortar or any of the pre-mixed "Glass Block Mortar" you may find at your local home improvement store, rake the joints back and grout as you would a tile wall. You want to make sure to use sanded / floor grout though. The unsanded / wall grout will not last. 

Another option would be to use an epoxy grout sealer. They come in a wide array of colors and since it's epoxy, it will last longer than just about anything else colored.

To those folks concerned about the silicone and its strength. Proper products and application are the key. In this window, the glass block are bonded with silicone along the edges of the blocks only, and to the frame itself. It is in a nailing fin frame. This is an impact test conducted as part of a safety glass certification. This is a 48" x 80" real glass block window in a new construction nailing fin frame. Enjoy...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfCvBpi7Iu4 

-Greg


----------

